# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Acciona pone en marcha la desaladora de Torevieja

## NoRegistrado

Creo que el video no está puesto, si lo está lo siento, no lo encuentro.




Saludos. Miguel

----------

HUESITO (11-jun-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias por el video.
Te comento, que a dia de hoy, esta trabajando bajo minimos y ademas con nocturnidad.
Un saludo.

----------

NoRegistrado (11-jun-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Gracias por el video.
> Te comento, que a dia de hoy, esta trabajando bajo minimos y ademas con nocturnidad.
> Un saludo.


Es una planta rehén de una estrategia electoral. Una mala situación para los levantinos por desgracia.

Gracias por la información.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

